# New Archery Talker. Help!?



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!    I would read the forums rules and hints founds Here

A tag is a just a list of "tags" or words that define what is being talked about in the thread. If I posted a thread about my day at work...I could tag it as :*work* or *boring* It is not necessary though.


----------



## bowhunter685 (Aug 22, 2004)

*tips*

Most of youre questions can be found if you do a search first, someone has most likely asked the same question before.
Welome to AT!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## 170 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks to all for the warm welcome and the additional assistance. Looking forward to hearing and seeing the latest from everyday hunters (the folks who make the hunting industry what it is today)!


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* 170. Have fun here.  Check out AT acronyms thread.


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:

*Welcome to AT*
:wav:


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------

